# Lubed Axels Today



## ricksherri (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi All,

Mr. not mechanically inclined lubed the axels per the instructions today and it went well. This site provided valuable information on how to do it / etc when I did a search.

I just wanted to say thanks to all for the imformation shared on this website regarding the topic.









For anyone considering doing it themselves versus having it done at the dealer, this is very simple and quick, and if I can handle it 99.99% of the population can.

The only issue I ran into was getting my grease gun off the zerk fitting...don't ask.

Thanks again, you all rock!!!









-Rick


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Nicely done.

I like that EZ-lube system. The only problem I've had with it was that 2 of 4 zerk fittings were "dinged" (looks like it just got banged with something on the outermost rim of the fitting) and the grease would just squirt out the side of the fitting. A quick run to the auto-parts store for replacements fixed that problem...

Chet.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

HEY HEY HEY! I have mskyoutback convinced that's a 2 hour and several beer job. What are you guys trying to do to me here?


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Keeper18,

My father said the same exact thing you did. So I went ahead and pulled mine all apart for my one year re-lube. Wasn't too complicated, but I had him (who has done it for years one boat trailer axles) watching over my shoulder. I'm sure I could do it myself next time.

That said, all my bearings looked nice and clean. So cleaned, repacked, and reinstalled everything. Then hooked up my grease gun to give it the final "EZ-lube" and discovered my "dented" zerk fittings.

Ahh well.

Chet.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

kyoutback said:


> HEY HEY HEY! I have mskyoutback convinced that's a 2 hour and several beer job. What are you guys trying to do to me here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what I tell my DW.









Thor


----------



## ricksherri (Apr 10, 2005)

Keeper,

I would like to think I could inspect/replace the bearings too at some point. Where could I get the information on how to do that? Obviously as a trained mechanic I am sure pulling the things apart is something you could do in your sleep. For me pulling them apart would me I wouldn't get any sleep for months worrying that I did the right thing!









Anyway, I agree with you...maybe that is someting I'll tackle next!

thanks,
Rick


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I was just about to do this... anyone have any recommendations for a type of grease that they particularly like?


----------

